# Song title and artist help



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

I was listening to the radio yesterday and I heard a song I really like. I rarely listen to country so I don't know who the artist is or what he song is called. I think it might be called "I don't know when to quit" Any help!?!?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

What are some of the words?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

If you can give me some more of the lyrics I'll probably remember. I listen to country ALL the time!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Me too!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I listen at times and if it is an "older" on I will more then likely know it. Some of the most recent stuff (like in teh past 3 months or so I am not as familiar with)


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have only heard it once but I will try to remember it. "Baby, forgive me, we just get closer, everytime we kiss I just get a feeling so stong I just don't know when to quit."


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Does the chorus go something like this?

Baby, just look at us
All this time and we're still in love
Somethin' like this just don't exist
Between a backwoods boy and a fairy tale princess

If that is it, then it is "Livin' Our Love Song" by Jason Michael Carroll.
But if that doesn't sound like it, I will keep looking.


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

No, I actually know that song. ha ha Maybe I just dreamed that I heard this song.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha ok . I don't know then.. hmm.. Crissa, any ideas?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Hhmmm.......is it a male or female artist?


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

I found it. It is "I don't know when to quit" by the Road Hammers.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay!! Haha . I have been scraping my brain...


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

While we're at it I saw a music video on CMT and for the life of me can't remember who sang it. It said something like " If you say God isn't here take a look around" Any Ideas?


----------

